# How Has Clomid Affected AF?



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

I have become curious as to how Clomid affects AF.  Ive noticed a few people commenting on how AF has become shorter so I thought I would run a poll just to see if there is any pattern to it all!

Maybe those who vote could add a note to say whether AF has got more painful, or less painful, lighter, heavier or whatever.  It would be interesting to see how we are all affected.

I will start, my AF has gone from 5 days to 3 days, I still have 2 "heavy" days and the rest are light which is no change from my usual pattern but I get killer cramps which is a nightmare as I never usually get cramps!

Thanks for voting!

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

hello 

my AF is about 4 days...used to be around 4/5 days so not much different...never have any spotting beforehand & always come on very very heavily (with clots - sorry tmi !)...last for 2 days like this then bit more bright red/fresh blood & then starts tapering off so by 4th day pretty light...then nothing...again, no spotting at end....mine have been like this for years now...before & after clomid.
I do get some cramping but not too much as I had a LUNA 18mths ago which has eased the pain (although before it was unbearable) so again, no more than before clomid. 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi i got af this morning and am in agony, lasts about 7 days but have been on clomid nearly a yyear, have to go on my break at work, going to get done for internet abuse!
                      twiggy xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

When I was on clomid my AF went down to around 3/4 days, more 3 than 4 and a day of spotting, They also became alot lighter and less painful! 
Before clomid my AF lasted 7 days and were very heavy for about 5 days and were really painful!

Nicky x x x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

looks like it affects us all differently, my worst ever period was last cycle, i didnt ovulate on clomid so had to take medroxyprogesterone to bring on a bleed as it had been 60 days since last period , thought i was in labour was calling for gas and air and an epidural  was so painful and loads of really big clots (sorry tmi) 
                                                    twiggy x


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

For me, slightly shorter but more heavy - Twiggy3 - you poor thing - that sounds like a nightmare!


----------

